# ??????????



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Couldn't figure out a better place to ask - Can anyone tell me what has happened to Aquaria Central? Their website is no longer accessible.
Beasts


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Just noticed the "AC Down" thread. It appears my question has already been asked.
Beasts


----------

